# Hilma Biocare from India?



## RockNrolla (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello guys.

I got my boldeone today and  i'm not familiar with hilma biocare.

Anyone tried this and knows if it's good or not?


----------



## Maijah (Apr 21, 2016)

It is the best I have ever had. Those Indian labs are cleaner than my girls vajayjay.


----------



## RockNrolla (Apr 22, 2016)

Maijah said:


> It is the best I have ever had. Those Indian labs are cleaner than my girls vajayjay.



I have a hard time knowing if you're being ironic or not. 

What steroid did you use by them?


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Apr 29, 2016)

LOL @ Maijah.

i would like to know about this labs as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2016)

RockNrolla said:


> I have a hard time knowing if you're being ironic or not.
> 
> What steroid did you use by them?



Probably sarcasm. The drinking water in India would kill you. Why trust their drugs?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 29, 2016)

But about 99% of the worlds doctors come from India.


----------



## 7 iron (Apr 29, 2016)

RockNrolla said:


> I have a hard time knowing if you're being ironic or not.
> 
> What steroid did you use by them?



Ironic ? I think you meant sarcastic


----------



## RockNrolla (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah i meant sarcastic. My fault but no big deal, you all understood what i meant. 

So, no one have tried this gear before? 

I've never tried Boldeone before, but i'm att day 14 now. Did dubbel dose the first 2 shots with 1 gram each of test E and Boldeone. Don't really know if you're feeling the "Sides" as fast as this, but i think my hunger increased alot for the last 3-4 days. Maybe it's just placebo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> But about 99% of the worlds doctors come from India.



I don't see the correlation 



RockNrolla said:


> Yeah i meant sarcastic. My fault but no big deal, you all understood what i meant.
> 
> So, no one have tried this gear before?
> 
> I've never tried Boldeone before, but i'm att day 14 now. Did dubbel dose the first 2 shots with 1 gram each of test E and Boldeone. Don't really know if you're feeling the "Sides" as fast as this, but i think my hunger increased alot for the last 3-4 days. Maybe it's just placebo.



Could be placebo.  Don't matter.  Eat up!


----------



## Kev86 (Dec 23, 2019)

My source recently switched to this brand. About six weeks in and the transition was seemless. My wife is running their prim with ZERO virilazation (12.5/day var gives her a pencil eraser for three months. I’d say the Prim is unadulterated. As one of the more commonly counterfeited AAS I’d say this is a good sign)


----------

